# Separation Anxiety



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I actually rather went against the accepted advice, and as far as possible avoided leaving my pups alone until they indicated they were ready for it. It can't be done if you are working, of course, and there are times when it simply isn't possible to take the puppy with you or arrange for someone else to be there, but I found that there was a point around 6 - 7 months old when they got braver about exploring the world further from my side, and that doing the staying alone training then was much, much easier than when they were very small and clingy pups. But it does carry the risk that a very clingy pup may become more anxious as he gets older, of course.


----------



## BettyGee (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi 
I think your right about the age thing....I'm fortunate that I'm able to take him to work with me but obviously there are times that he needs to be left in the house. He is super confident and well socialised with dogs and people and has a lovely nature, I am like you say just worried that he becomes over attached to me and that this behaviour becomes ingrained.


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

No advice I'm afraid but I'm going through the exact same with my mini, he's 4 months too. He wouldn't even let me have a shower last night with the door closed. Even though my boyfriend was right there with him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettyGee (Jun 11, 2013)

I can sympathise ......I notice your in Scotland too.......maybe it something in the water here


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

You're the first fellow poodle lover I've met on PF! Where abouts are you? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Not the first fellow poodle lover, 
First fellow poodle lover from Scotland!
Hahah


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I recommend anything from Jean Donaldson. Also, here's a good trainer and a video for what you're experiencing.


----------

